
Ask HN: Have you tried Project Fi? Do you like it? - crypticlizard
What do you think of Fi? I&#x27;ve been really enjoying my new phone plan for four reasons:
1) calls via wifi if 4G is not available
2) voicemail transcription
3) 20&#x2F;month smartphone plan
4) remains connected to wifi (other phones I&#x27;ve found disconnect frequently esp. on unsecured wifi)
======
soulnothing
I had two experiences bouncing between Philadelphia and Delaware. In
Philadelphia for some reason I got rather slow speeds, usually below 8Mbs. In
addition I received a number of remarks about inability to hear me, poor
quality etc. Delaware oddly was the opposite 15Mbs down, and no complaints
about call quality. I had been a TMobile cusotmer for the past several years,
and it's below that but the price was good.

The pay as you go usage was really good. I really only used my data in
Delaware. I often ended up about 30$ a month or so. There were a couple of
occasions where it would If it weren't for the call quality I would have
stayed but...

I had heard some complaints about call reception for Nexus 5X. I didn't get to
try it on another carrier. My phone was knocked out of my hand at a bus stop,
and the screen cracked. I would say go for it. There are good promotions for
the Nexus phones if you need one with project fi activation.

------
sjs382
I really like it, too. Reception is really good in my area, and I'm often
connected to WiFi anyways.

I was a bit worried that the "pay for actual usage" bit would make me be a bit
more frugal about my phone use, but it hasn't turned out that way.

